# Hypnotherapy cds again.



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I bought Mikes hypnotherapy cds and listened to the 100 days, unfortunately it did not seem to help me, so i waited 4 weeks and now i am listening to them again, i am now on day 10 for the second time. I am still having difficulty trying to visualise things that are said on the cds and put it in relationship with the ibs. I cant make what is said on the cds have anything to do with ibs, that is what i am finding difficult, so if thats the case how can i expect them to work for me. Any help please.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

cherry - you may want to contact healthy audio directly since you are in England - go to the contact page of www.healthyaudio.com and mention what you have put here, and Mike or his associate will help you with this. Keep in mind that this program has been helping people with IBS for over 10 years - the visualizations are helping you to draw away from IBS thinking and to create new pathways - you are thinking with your "brain" when you are trying to analyze the content, etc. It is the subconsious mind that accepts the concepts presented, and gradually helps with the IBS symptoms. You may be one of the few folks for which the program is not the way forward for you - it is not a cure and not everyone is helped, though most people are - also, keep in mind too, that you have had IBS way longer than the time you have had the program, and for difficult cases, sometimes results take a bit longer. It took me 3 times to see results - I was one of the slowest and worst cases, so there is hope... Dont try so hard on the visualizing - just let it flow and have a sort of "I dont care" attitude - rather than worrying over if it is working or not - this might be helpful to you...Take care, hon, and dont worry - there is still hope...







be well.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you very much Marilyn. I will try.


----------

